# Moen Cartridge Removal Tool



## Mega Smash

Ok, so I was told by a co worker of mine that it's been the best $50.00 he's ever spent. Are they really that good?

The two worst cartridge replacements I had, were caused by the handle shearing off the stem. Which would make the removal tool useless.

Also, if they are worth the money, what type is better? The Key type, or the Corkscrew-like type?


----------



## AndersenPlumbing

I use this one. It is made by moen and works great. Pulling a cartridge without one...:no: You can get them for around $30


----------



## ChrisConnor

I've never had to use one.Just use the little plastic thing that comes in the new pack and 1/4 turn and they've always come out for me.


----------



## smellslike$tome

ChrisConnor said:


> I've never had to use one.Just use the little plastic thing that comes in the new pack and 1/4 turn and they've always come out for me.


I don't see much Moen here but I have the tool and it works like a zillion bucks. That little plastic tool that comes with cartridge is a wicked, nasty, blood sucking, beast! The only time I ever used it, it broke and was very sharp!


----------



## Ron

If you ever had the center pull out from the other casing on a cartridge you will wish you have this tool.


----------



## Nevada Plumber

I have four different tools specifically for Moen cartridges on the truck, and I've had times when I had to get creative after those didn't work.


----------



## TheMaster

Nevada Plumber said:


> I have four different tools specifically for Moen cartridges on the truck, and I've had times when I had to get creative after those didn't work.


 The best tool I have on the truck for a moen is a basin wrench. It usually gets them to come right off the sink.:laughing:


----------



## Protech

Wish I could say the same for those old delta single handle kitchen faucets with the steel bolts that like rust themselves in :furious:

Really? Steel on a kitchen faucet? Delta engineers hard at work



TheMaster said:


> The best tool I have on the truck for a moen is a basin wrench. It usually gets them to come right off the sink.:laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor

I don't mean to sound like a smart ass, well, not this time, but are you guys removing the little clip BEFORE trying to take the cartridge out.

I don't see the big deal about them. Maybe it's the water you guys have, but, I've never had one do anything but come right out. I had ONE positemp give me some grief, but pulling against it with 330lbs on your side does wonders too.


----------



## Ron

It is the 1200 that can be a bear, o-rings swell up, or come dislodged off the casing.


----------



## rocksteady

I have had more trouble with the positemp cartridges than the old style. I'm sure it has something to do with our water, it's fairly hard.

I use the first tool pictured but also have the one Ron posted. 





Paul


----------



## TheMaster

Protech said:


> Wish I could say the same for those old delta single handle kitchen faucets with the steel bolts that like rust themselves in :furious:
> 
> Really? Steel on a kitchen faucet? Delta engineers hard at work


I worked on a moen viletta or whatever the other day and it had the set screw to hold the handle on,then a screw to hold the handle adaper on,then it had a plastic cover than unscrewed,then it had a plastic retainer nut with a wave washer in the bottom of it,then the guide the handle adapter glides on,then the retainer clip that holds the cartridge in. Then you get to use the puller or else you mught end up pulling the sink out of the damn cabinet. All that to replace the cartridge. the whole time I was taking it apart and putting it back together my ass was tight hoping just one of theose POS plastic parts didn;t strip as they all had fine threads. I'll give you the "steel Bolts" thing with delta...I never said they were perfect but i can live with that,i always use plumbers greae on all that when i install them,but I realize others dont. i've ran into it myself. I swear I'm not a brand whore and I call it like I see it in my area and with the experience's I've had with the brand. the one I hate to see the most is a valley or a universal rundle:furious:


----------



## futz

rocksteady said:


> I'm sure it has something to do with our water, it's fairly hard.


I think that's it. Our water is super soft and pure here, and I never have trouble getting Moen carts out.

What I do have trouble with is something you hard-water guys probably can't imagine: Old fashioned faucets with seats - we can't change seats here. Our water "welds" them into the faucet. Several times I've bought seat wrenches to try to change seats. Waste of money, even on not-so-old faucets. They won't budge - the wrench rips the center out and I end up selling a new faucet. Now I don't bother trying any more - bad seat = new faucet time.


----------



## Redwood

I use the Pasco tool like the one Ron posted...

Ron knows his stuff about them Moen Faucets...:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## TheMaster

futz said:


> I think that's it. Our water is super soft and pure here, and I never have trouble getting Moen carts out.
> 
> What I do have trouble with is something you hard-water guys probably can't imagine: Old fashioned faucets with seats - we can't change seats here. Our water "welds" them into the faucet. Several times I've bought seat wrenches to try to change seats. Waste of money, even on not-so-old faucets. They won't budge - the wrench rips the center out and I end up selling a new faucet. Now I don't bother trying any more - bad seat = new faucet time.


 You ever use a fine thread faucet seat extractor?


----------



## futz

TheMaster said:


> You ever use a fine thread faucet seat extractor?


Nope. What is it?


----------



## TheMaster

futz said:


> Nope. What is it?


 It has a large end and a smaller end depending on the size seat your trying to remove. The threads are reverse and it threads itself into the stripped seat. The extractor is tapered and eventually gets tighter than the seat is in the valve. I cant remember the last seat I couldn't get out with it. I will take a pic of it for you and post to this thread.


----------



## Protech

Heat the body up with a torch and then spray PB into the seats. Use a punch to tap around the seat and spray again. Tap the seat wrench in snug and then torque it out while keeping the wrench square the whole time.

I have seen compression faucets with red lock tight on the seat threads. Gotta throw that heat ta get'em out. :sailor:



futz said:


> I think that's it. Our water is super soft and pure here, and I never have trouble getting Moen carts out.
> 
> What I do have trouble with is something you hard-water guys probably can't imagine: Old fashioned faucets with seats - we can't change seats here. Our water "welds" them into the faucet. Several times I've bought seat wrenches to try to change seats. Waste of money, even on not-so-old faucets. They won't budge - the wrench rips the center out and I end up selling a new faucet. Now I don't bother trying any more - bad seat = new faucet time.


----------



## Ron

TheMaster said:


> You ever use a fine thread faucet seat extractor?



I have and they work great :thumbup:


----------



## futz

TheMaster said:


> It has a large end and a smaller end depending on the size seat your trying to remove. The threads are reverse and it threads itself into the stripped seat. The extractor is tapered and eventually gets tighter than the seat is in the valve. I cant remember the last seat I couldn't get out with it. I will take a pic of it for you and post to this thread.


Ah! Like an ez-out bolt extractor then. That might work, but truthfully I would rather sell a new faucet than work on those busted down old pieces of crap anyway. :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster

To be fair and balanced I used a moen box for a back drop
One seat extractor,the other end is the same but a smaller diameter for smaller seats. It comes with a ratchet that fits it or you can use a wrench or whatever.


----------



## fhrace

RedRubicon2004 said:


> I use this one. It is made by moen and works great. Pulling a cartridge without one...:no: You can get them for around $30


 
I agree. I love that tool.


----------



## Nevada Plumber

We have very hard water in this area, and a lot of people that don't understand that it shouldn't take two hands to turn the faucet off and on. My cartridge pullers get a lot of use.


----------



## M5Plumb

I've got an Ona Puller that I rarely use, but when I need it, man it's better than hot buttered popcorn.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

*I get pissed just looking at the title of this thread*

Anyone heard of the hair spray trick? 


Also if you turn that cartridge by the tabs inside the body you'll most likely get it out. If it breaks, plan on spending time in the tub.


----------



## Cal

Once you get the center pulled out of the old metal ones ,,, i use a nipple extractor to pull the rest ! 

Connor ,,, BE THANKFUL you've not run into this yet ,, it will scare the hell out ya the first time the tits break off one and the center piece pulls out leaving the outer cartridge shell !

HAHAHAHAHA !!!


----------



## trick1

TheMaster said:


> To be fair and balanced I used a moen box for a back drop
> One seat extractor,the other end is the same but a smaller diameter for smaller seats. It comes with a ratchet that fits it or you can use a wrench or whatever.


I must have 2 or 3 seat wrench kits, but not that one. I did a quick Google search and didn't come up with anything. Where did you get it? 

I really, really want one

We do a ton of faucet repairs and rebuilds and this looks to be perfect for stubborn faucet seats.


----------



## 1703

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Anyone heard of the hair spray trick?



I've heard of it but never tried it. Does it actually work?


----------



## AndersenPlumbing

Cal said:


> Connor ,,, BE THANKFUL you've not run into this yet ,, it will scare the hell out ya the first time the tits break off one and the center piece pulls out leaving the outer cartridge shell !


I agree! I had a customer TRY to replace a 1200. They called me when only the shell was left in there and the new cartridge wouldnt go in. They turned a simple repair into quite a project....I like those calls!

Connor, keep in mind the stress you put on the bracing for showers if you pull that hard. I have seen guys break loose the brace in the wall and crack a fiberglass shower wall when the valve jumped forward and hit it. I have also seen guys bend/dent cheaper stainless steel shinks from pulling too hard.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

Mega Smash said:


> Ok, so I was told by a co worker of mine that it's been the best $50.00 he's ever spent. Are they really that good?
> 
> The two worst cartridge replacements I had, were caused by the handle shearing off the stem. Which would make the removal tool useless.
> 
> Also, if they are worth the money, what type is better? The Key type, or the Corkscrew-like type?


In reading this thread, I question, has nobody ever had a Moen Legend balance spool problem. When you go to pull the spool and the head comes off ... Now you have a stuck spool to pull. See my tool for this!
http://parrsplumbing.blogspot.com/2008/11/tools-for-plumbers.html
scroll down to the end on this link. Also when the check stops load up and must be replaced. Before you try to get the new ones in shove an old towel in the wall -- that way when the spring and piston pops out you don't loose them down the wall. Also when assembling pack the new parts with faucet grease this keeps the parts together during the install of the new parts.


----------



## PLUMB TIME

This is all I've ever used when the center comes out, works great and doesn't distort the body


----------



## Plumber Jim

trick1 said:


> I must have 2 or 3 seat wrench kits, but not that one. I did a quick Google search and didn't come up with anything. Where did you get it?
> 
> I really, really want one
> 
> We do a ton of faucet repairs and rebuilds and this looks to be perfect for stubborn faucet seats.


You can get one from these guys. I have been using one for almost ten years and it will take out a stripped seat in seconds. a must have tool.

http://www.parksupplyofamerica.com/


----------



## jeffreyplumber

I got 2 pullers and if the center is already pulled out then the one Ron has works great !!


----------



## KCplumber

I welded a tee handle on the 3/8 tap - a little more tork

Also used a drill bit - get it spinning - lube it - bingo!


----------



## Ron

Vice grips, works great to. They cost less then any specialty tool.


----------



## jeffreyplumber

PLUMB TIME said:


> This is all I've ever used when the center comes out, works great and doesn't distort the body


Yes But if you had the puller You probebly wouldnt have broke the center off trying to pull it! 
I havent use mine in ages though Havent changed a moen cartridge in a long time


----------



## mialle30

Mega Smash said:


> Ok, so I was told by a co worker of mine that it's been the best $50.00 he's ever spent. Are they really that good?
> 
> The two worst cartridge replacements I had, were caused by the handle shearing off the stem. Which would make the removal tool useless.
> 
> Also, if they are worth the money, what type is better? The Key type, or the Corkscrew-like type?


I have both and the key type, an ona puller is what we call them, is best if you are only going to buy one. It will allow you to remove the cart if you rip out the interior of the cart. The corkscrew type does remove the cart easier. when you tighten the nut it pushes against the valve body unlike the ona puller which you have to physically tug on.


----------



## devin horvath

*hmm*

the 1225 cartrages have a little white plastic tool that you can rotate the cclip alignment with then give it a steady tug with some vise grips, pull absolutly straight outward...
the posi temp cartrages are a pain in the ass though you could crack a tubshower insert trying to yank that one out (in theory). a special tool would kick ass here, but i have been ok without it. i have snaped the stem off of a posi temp and still plucked it out with two flat head screw drivers like a black head in the mirrore! ha.


----------



## Plumber Jim

devin horvath said:


> the 1225 cartrages have a little white plastic tool that you can rotate the cclip alignment with then give it a steady tug with some vise grips, pull absolutly straight outward...
> the posi temp cartrages are a pain in the ass though you could crack a tubshower insert trying to yank that one out (in theory). a special tool would kick ass here, but i have been ok without it. i have snaped the stem off of a posi temp and still plucked it out with two flat head screw drivers like a black head in the mirrore! ha.


They make a tool to remove the PosiTemp cartridge. I bought mine at Barnett. It works great.


----------



## stillaround

Ive had one I couldnt get just last month...1st time..but I was using a fluted nipple extractor.


----------



## Plumber Jim

I used my moen puller to pull out a kohler barrel seat that wouldn't come out the other day. worked great. I just changed the screw to the same size as the one the kohler handle scre was and added a 2 1/2" 3/4" nipple. Nothing like finding more uses for a tool.


----------



## Richard Hilliard

*moen cartridge*

The tool that Ron posted is very handy tool ot have however use a screw extractor first. I have broken many of those tools. I always use a screw extractor first to turn the cartridge housing.

I am with rocksteady those posi-temp cartridges are the worst the rubbers get caught in the square sharp openings and the brass stem pressed into the plastic breaks off. The tool cuts into the plastic and will not turn some of those cartridges without cutting into the cartridge. I designed some old screwdrivers with bent tips to pull those cartridges out of the opening.

I wish the puller was designed to pull the cartridge into the puller instead of having a stop point.


----------



## Plumbducky

I use the two styles of Moen tools and have an easy out and tap for the stubborn 1200's. When it gets put back together it gets greased and will never be a problem to take apart in the future.


----------



## Redwood

Plumbducky said:


> I use the two styles of Moen tools and have an easy out and tap for the stubborn 1200's. *When it gets put back together it gets greased and will never be a problem to take apart in the future.*


You think they skipped greasing the original? :whistling2:


----------



## Plumbducky

Nope, i just believe that it was an original, and should have been replaced well before it was. Maybe its just the way I do things, I look at it as I will be the one that will have to fix it in the future. So I am just trying to make it easier for me in the future.


----------



## grandpa

Hair spray trick? Does that mean you spray it full of hair spray, stand back and toss a match?



They do stick quite badly around here. Between the water, and the fact that people let it go for years, until they need a chain fall to turn on the water!

If just screwing in the easy out doesn't work, use the tap and slide a piece of dowel inside the body. As the tap threads in, it hits the dowel and exerts outward pressure on the body of the cart.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

I pretty much use both of the tools posted.....grandpa,i find that the Hair spray trick work ever time for me:thumbup:


----------



## tnoisaw

I've used both pitcured. I've pulled the center core out of one before I got the right tool for it. Luckily I don't see too many Moens.


----------



## tungsten plumb

All i've ever used is channel locks. Seems like one of those would save me some headache. I mostly run in to price pfister and delta though.


----------



## Tommy plumber

if you get that moen 1222b or 1225b to rotate in valve body from right to left, then it usually pulls out fairly easily.


----------



## rocksteady

Yeah, that's kind of the key. If they're frozen, they're frozen though. First thing I do is take the puller and use it to twist the cart. back and forth. Sometimes the little tabs on the cartridge just fold over and at that point I know I'm in for a few minutes of fun. No big deal, just not a 15 second fix.








Paul


----------



## justin

TheMaster said:


> It has a large end and a smaller end depending on the size seat your trying to remove. The threads are reverse and it threads itself into the stripped seat. The extractor is tapered and eventually gets tighter than the seat is in the valve. I cant remember the last seat I couldn't get out with it. I will take a pic of it for you and post to this thread.


Please take pic. I would like to see that. I like ridgid nipple extractor 1/8"- 2"


----------



## Redwood

justin said:


> Please take pic. I would like to see that. I like ridgid nipple extractor 1/8"- 2"


He already posted a pic earlier in the thread...:whistling2:










I've got one just like it...
It works!:thumbup:


----------



## 422 plumber

We have really hard water here. The rubber sleeves love to weld themselves to the barrel of the valve. You need the Moen pullers to pull the cartridges. I pull the cartridge and use silicon grease on new installs or replacements, and it doesn't matter.


----------

